# Installing a Marathon Wood boiler Project



## mpilihp (Jun 30, 2008)

Well Ive finally started, initially I needed to free up the chimney flue so the wood boiler can 'leagally' be connected to it so the insurance wont cancel our policy (we have had our wood stove and oil boiler connected to the same flue since the house was built)   Guess 15 or so years ago that pratice was fine but now the oil boiler/plumber folks and insurance companies wont get involved with a house with this setup.

Anyhow I installed our powervent this weekend.  Tool about a day and a half but its all done and working great.


http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/mjenphil/PowerVent/06-29-08_1840.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/mjenphil/PowerVent/P6290002.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/mjenphil/PowerVent/P6290003.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/mjenphil/PowerVent/P6290004.jpg

Here is the wood boiler in its final resting spot.  Dont have the funds or time to do storage this season but is on the plan for next year.  Since my goal is to not spend alot on Oil for heating this year and our DHW is a coil in the Oil boiler it will be setup  the in efficient method of just keeping the oil boiler's belly hot to prevent its burner from kicking on and costing $$.  We cut our own wood so quanity of wood isnt a problem.  

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/mjenphil/WoodBoiler/06-29-08_1844.jpg

I was thinking of getting a boilermate for the DHW which would allow in the winter setting up a aqustat on the wood boiler that when it was hot it would disable the oil burner from kicking on but for the cost of a boiler mate  I would be able to build a non pressurized storage and put a DHW coil in the storage.  I like Sparke's setup using PEX for the coils in the storage, Im thinking if I cannot find a pressurized container before next summer ill build a non pressurized system.

~ Phil


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 30, 2008)

Is that a Marathon LogWood? I've never seen a round one before. Did they change the design?


----------



## mpilihp (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Eric I dont know its the first one Ive seen.  THe orange tin surround is off of it which is square.  The belly is round.  The model of it is   AOB-24, bye Marathon Heater Co.  I think your right in that its a Logwood.

~ Phil


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 30, 2008)

I think mine was the YOB-24, and it was square. I think round is a better design. I especially like the grates on those boilers and the bimetal draft control.


----------



## mpilihp (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes we thought about the power vent drawing a draft down in via the chimney but the theory is when the wood boiler is up to temp it will be preventing the oil burner from kicking on.  

The concern is when the wood boiler is empty and cooling down at some point the the temp will drop and the oil burner will turn on probably while there are still coals in the wood boiler, this is when im concerned that the power vent could mess up the draft of the wood boiler going up the chimney.  Will do a test firing to see what happens before winter sets in.

~ Phil


----------

